# Carbs & Cals



## johnellis (May 29, 2010)

I was recommended this book by Northerner from this website.  I was looking for something to help me with carb counting especially when eating out or with take away food as this always seems to be a problem for me.  The book is very different from other carb counting books I have seen.  Instead of having a list of food with the carb value it uses photographs of different portions of a huge variety of different food, drink and meals.  It has been made for the UK and written by a diabetes dietician so the information is up to date.
I have been using it for about 2 weeks now and have found it extremely helpful and very accurate.  I am on an insulin pump and getting the carbs right is very important for good control.  One other bonus is the foods also have the calorie values listed.  Although I did not think I would need this I have found it has actually helped me think more about my portions.  For this reason I think that the book would also be something that many people with Type 2 diabetes would find a great asset.  
I bought the book from www.carbsandcals.com and it was delivered within 2 days.  I also understand from the website that there is an iPhone App coming out in the near future which I eagerly await.
I hope this helps others out (its my first book review!)
John


----------



## Gemma444 (May 29, 2010)

I brought the book too last week as my son has just moved to mdi and its great. Helps him to learn too. I highly reccomend it. 

Gem


----------



## richardq (Sep 1, 2010)

I have just got this book, and think it's great! it shows the portion sizes, the carb content, and also the weight of each portion so you can adjust accordingly.

Much easier than food tables, and no need to worry about hidden carbs!

Can't wait for the iphone app...


----------



## Jennywren (Oct 11, 2010)

This is a brilliant book , i have found this so useful since doing Dafne course , love the way they have photos of different portion sizes too always getting book out to compare with whats on my plate


----------



## Hazel (Oct 11, 2010)

Based on this thread I ordered, and received today the book.

Fabulous

What a useful tool, this will be well used

Thanks for the thread


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 26, 2010)

Does anyone have the ipod app.?


----------



## FM001 (Oct 26, 2010)

johnellis said:


> I was recommended this book by Northerner from this website.  I was looking for something to help me with carb counting especially when eating out or with take away food as this always seems to be a problem for me.  The book is very different from other carb counting books I have seen.  Instead of having a list of food with the carb value it uses photographs of different portions of a huge variety of different food, drink and meals.  It has been made for the UK and written by a diabetes dietician so the information is up to date.
> I have been using it for about 2 weeks now and have found it extremely helpful and very accurate.  I am on an insulin pump and getting the carbs right is very important for good control.  One other bonus is the foods also have the calorie values listed.  Although I did not think I would need this I have found it has actually helped me think more about my portions.  For this reason I think that the book would also be something that many people with Type 2 diabetes would find a great asset.
> I bought the book from www.carbsandcals.com and it was delivered within 2 days.  I also understand from the website that there is an iPhone App coming out in the near future which I eagerly await.
> I hope this helps others out (its my first book review!)
> John




What's the book called John?,  it sounds interesting and will certainly take a look at it, feel free to pm the title should you wish.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 26, 2010)

toby said:


> What's the book called John?,  it sounds interesting and will certainly take a look at it, feel free to pm the title should you wish.



Its called 'Carbs and Cals' - not a brilliant name but it is a brilliant book 

http://www.carbsandcals.com/thebook.html
link  to the books website, but i bought mine from 'another online store'


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yep, this book is so useful!! I have been using it for the last couple of months or so, it's fantastic!! When my blackberry contract runs out I am going to get an I Phone .......just so that I can get the app!
Literally has changed my life, my control is so much better now that I am confidently counting carbs


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just noticed that they have released a new version of the book which also contains Fat and Protein counts:

Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate, Protein, Fat & Calorie Counting for Healthy Eating & Weight Loss (amazon link)


----------



## D_G (Jan 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've just noticed that they have released a new version of the book which also contains Fat and Protein counts:
> 
> Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat: A Visual Guide to Carbohydrate, Protein, Fat & Calorie Counting for Healthy Eating & Weight Loss (amazon link)



Do you think they do that on purpose? bring out the first book so everyone buys it, then release a better one a few months later so everyone buys that too and they make more money!! lol


----------



## heasandford (Jan 17, 2011)

carolynsurry said:


> Does anyone have the ipod app.?


I.m thinking about it too, it's only 3.99 (or is that expensive for an app, never bought any), so all info appreciated


----------



## christine.h (Jan 18, 2011)

*ipod touch*

I have recently bought the IPOD touch same as the phone but with np phone half tnhe cost and no contract to get apps my son got a further 30 pounds off as I phoned him whilst in the shop and he did a price match for me


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 20, 2011)

Got the Protein & Fat version of the book from Amazon -- it arrived quickly.  I was recommended this book by the "Living With Diabetes" course I'm on at Kings, London (it's like a DAFNE course but for insulin-dependent Type 2s) and it looks to be an excellent buy.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 20, 2011)

heasandford said:


> I.m thinking about it too, it's only 3.99 (or is that expensive for an app, never bought any), so all info appreciated


It depends on what value you give to it.  Yes, for a throwaway joke App ?3.99 would be expensive.  I've got a couple of App's that cost ?10+ (most of mine are ?0)

It you want a visual Carb guide app, then Carbs & Cals is very reasonable and it does get updated for free when they add new foods (unlike a book).


----------



## Ren (May 5, 2011)

I had a look for the iPhone app the other day, and tried the Lite version just to see what it was like. It's a fantastic little thing! Now I'm just bugging Luke to remember his calculations for the amount of carbs and I'm going to get it.

Is it worth getting the book if you have the app?


----------



## slipper (Sep 2, 2011)

I got the new book with the added protein and fats, and as a newbie struggling with comprehending my diabetes, I feel the book is an excellent aid to helping me with a food plan, diet etc.  

I also got that little Collins Gem, that lists the GI index for many foods. Used in conjunction with the above, a good stating combination.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 15, 2017)

I bought this book in 2013 when I was thought to be type 1 and was using insulin. Since then I have been re-diagnosed as type 2 and so carb counting has become slightly less important, especially as my rigorous exercise regime seemed to have been working. Since my last review has showed a rise in my glucose levels I have decided that I need to get a bit more of a grip on my carb intake so I've now dug the book back out of the library.

Nearly all packaged food comes with a chart that gives carb content in grams per 100 grams of the product, basically as a percentage. Referring to these charts makes calculating carb intake very easy  and straightforward, just basic arithmetic. My problem with this book is that it doesn't give the per 100 grams figure so that in order to work out carbs for the items that don't come with nutritional information on the pack, I have to divide or multiply the figure that it does give to compare it. Not only that, the book shows different portion sizes and, presumably due to rounding errors, calculating the percentage from the various different sizes gives different answers. Opening at random, carb percentage for lasagne is between 12.74% and 13% which isn't too bad. Turning to another random page, Melon is somewhere between 5.63% and 6.87%. Absurdly, 60 grams of crab meat contains 1 gram of carbs but 30 grams is completely carb free.

So, only one star from me I'm afraid.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2017)

Have to say Chris - if 0.24g carb makes a noticeable difference to your BG then you're in blooming dire straits.  I've no idea what most food I eat WEIGHS for starters.  eg that slice of melon - and was that skin on or off anyway?

The number of layers of pasta makes a difference to the value of lasagne, as does eg the actual amount of béchamel sauce - and OMG how ripe were the tomatoes before they were tinned?  The best you can do really even staring with raw ingredients from scratch - is a close approximation.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes you are probably quite right. Maybe it is because I always have my engineer's head on that I find this kind of imprecision annoying. When I cook I weigh just about everything that goes in and the regular nutrition guides on packaging make it dead simple to calculate how many carbs are going in. If the book were to show grams of carbs per 100 grams of each food it would just make the calculations more straightforward. It just seems to me to be a really obvious thing to have included which is probably why I'm annoyed that it isn't.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 15, 2017)

I think the more recent edition does have pages of carbs per 100g at the end of each section.

What I have noticed happening more frequently recently and annoyingly, is that packets of dried goods, i.e. Pasta, lentils etc have started stating the information per cooked 100g. Tricky to work out once the lentils or whatever are in my casserole or curry!


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 5, 2020)

Hi, 

Sorry I know this is an old post. I got this out of the library as I wanted to see what the fuss is all about. I like it a lot and am finding it very useful.

Question I have is, does the app do the same job? or better?

I think paying £4.99 over £12.99 is a better idea, and I always have my phone, but I do like books!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

I find it better , and I have it on my tablet as well for the one price. I am one who is a reluctant buy of apps, for money.


----------



## Dave W (Mar 5, 2020)

I've the book and app, and if I have my iPhone at hand I find the app is the better one to use.


----------



## Mrsw2811 (Mar 6, 2020)

Does anyone have the android app? I bought the book and was considering the app too but the reviews weren't great. Would be interested to know of anyone on here has used it? Thank you


----------



## grovesy (Mar 6, 2020)

Mrsw2811 said:


> Does anyone have the android app? I bought the book and was considering the app too but the reviews weren't great. Would be interested to know of anyone on here has used it? Thank you


Yes I have Android , that is how it is on both my Phone and Tablet as my previous post.I too was put off by some of the bad reviews.


----------



## Mrsw2811 (Mar 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Yes I have Android , that is how it is on both my Phone and Tablet as my previous post.I too was put off by some of the bad reviews.


Thank you. It's good to hear someone uses and likes it. Much easier than carrying the book around


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 6, 2020)

Easier to search for a particular item on the app, you can just type it in instead of flicking through trying to find the right page!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 7, 2020)

I bought this book from Amazon when I was dx in 2016 and found it enormously helpful indeed.

It has over 1700 coloured photographs of a wide range of popular food & drink items. The carborhydrate ~calorie ~ protein ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in coloured-coded circles below each photo. This highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick & easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink you consume. The book is also the perfect support tool for weight management ~ portion control ~ and general healthy eating and can also be purchased from diabetes.org.uk

WL
Edited to delete a line


----------



## Martin62 (Apr 3, 2021)

johnellis said:


> I was recommended this book by Northerner from this website.  I was looking for something to help me with carb counting especially when eating out or with take away food as this always seems to be a problem for me.  The book is very different from other carb counting books I have seen.  Instead of having a list of food with the carb value it uses photographs of different portions of a huge variety of different food, drink and meals.  It has been made for the UK and written by a diabetes dietician so the information is up to date.
> I have been using it for about 2 weeks now and have found it extremely helpful and very accurate.  I am on an insulin pump and getting the carbs right is very important for good control.  One other bonus is the foods also have the calorie values listed.  Although I did not think I would need this I have found it has actually helped me think more about my portions.  For this reason I think that the book would also be something that many people with Type 2 diabetes would find a great asset.
> I bought the book from www.carbsandcals.com and it was delivered within 2 days.  I also understand from the website that there is an iPhone App coming out in the near future which I eagerly await.
> I hope this helps others out (its my first book review!)
> John


I have just got this book, it looks like it will be a great help once I start carb counting


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 4, 2021)

Martin62 said:


> I have just got this book, it looks like it will be a great help once I start carb counting



It has helped a great number of forum members over the years and is often recommended. Hope you find it as useful too.


----------

